# How many meals a day?



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Just a bit of advice really...

Nacho currently has three small meals a day on dried food at 8am, 1pm and 6pm everyday with the addition of treats and bones etc.

I would like to eventually get down to feeding him at breakfast and dinner only. When is the best time to increase his meals at breakfast and dinner and stop giving him lunch completely?

Or should I do this at all?

Any help, much appreciated.


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Lolly sort of showed me herself when she was ready to drop her lunchtime meal by not being so interested in it. I can't remember how old she was when I stopped giving her lunch but what I did instead if she looked really hungry was give her a small amount of kibble and a few treats in her treat ball just to tide her over and help with the transition to 2 meals a day.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Our change from 3 down to 2 happened by default when we went away to the Isle of wight. We were out all day, every day with Obi and I couldn't carry the Natural Instinct around with me. He was 5.5 months old. This was slightly earlier than I had originally planned but I don't think it mattered that much and certainly made things easier for me.


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Just done it - Treacle showed a lack of interest in her midday meal and so we are now on 2 larger meals per day - Breakfast and Dinner after walks!
She is 5 months old


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

*Thank you*

Thanks everyone. Much appreciated. xxxx


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

Oh adorable!!!!


----------



## Happyad (Oct 5, 2010)

To be honest I don't think my pup will ever think she doesn't need lunch lol!
Food monster


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I am just about to change Dexter down from 3 to 2 - I dont think it will bother him at all. He is never hungry first thing in the morning and i often have to put his breakfast back in the fridge so i may well give him lunch and supper.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

When I swapped Millie's food over from Kibble to NI at 5.5months, the recommended that she should to go to two meals a day.

Up to then, I was actually leaving her kibble food out all day because she wasn't really interested in it.

With NI she just devourered her food at both meal times.


----------



## mel (Jun 29, 2011)

Ozzie would eat all day long if he could! Can't see him ever giving up lunch, but I had thought 6 months was about the right age


----------

